# Worst Injury



## Themadd1 (Jul 5, 2007)

So I thought I would test this little thread. Have any bad injuries from carving/turning.

Most of the shop teachers out there are missing fingers if I remember correctly from school. 

I was carving a figure out of a piece of cedar a few months back and became impatient and started using my pocket knife to dig out some material. Not the locking type which I normally use. 

Wouldnt you know as I closed the knife on the far side of my hand. Severed all the nerves down to my pinky finger. I didnt have health insurance at the time, I do now, so when my wife took me to the hospital I asked the nurse how bad she thought it was. Her reaction was that I should have about four internal stiches and a dozen external ones. So I asked her how much it might cost, and she said over $1000.00 easy. After I told her I just got married and couldnt afford health care, she told me to go wait in the waiting room where there wasnt a camera. She came out with some dermabond and a bunch of sterile wipes, gauze, tape, etc. And told me to clean it out really good, glue it up and keep it clean. 

So after a few weeks of glue my hand is doing much better, although I think I learned my lesson in getting the proper tools for the job. It really sucked climbing trees for a few weeks while it healed internally. I got lucky but damn did it hurt. 

Cheers 

Themadd1


----------



## RDT (Jul 5, 2007)

Ive had many bad cuts and superglue works wonders ,after you get it to stop bleeding thats is.


----------



## troutfisher (Jul 5, 2007)

I think carving is the most dangerous thing you can do with a chainsaw. You're using the tip of the bar constantly. Hold on tight. I spent eight weeks with my left hand in a cast.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 6, 2007)

Guess I've been lucky. I have cut my jeans and scratched my thigh with the saw but barely drawn blood. I know things happen because I'm the only male in my family who hasn't cut themselves with a chain saw... 

Butch


----------



## William Hy (Jul 18, 2017)

I have also suffered from the pain of bad cuts. I can understand how it feels.


----------



## gunny100 (Oct 22, 2017)

i all most cut off my toe


----------



## gunny100 (Oct 22, 2017)

gunny100 said:


> i all most cut off my toe


bleeding like hell


----------

